# Contact lenses and Doha Flights



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I was going to start searching about the internet for information on this but thought I would abuse the fact that you lot are so helpful!!!

Question 1 - I wear contact lenses which are supplied to me on a monthly basis in th UK. Can I get a similar service out there?

Question 2 - My friend is moving to Doha around the same time as I arrive there. Are there any low cost airlines for popping over for the weekend? (I believe FlyDubai will provide this service in mid 2009)

Thanks again you lot, I'm sure this won't be my last question!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Contact lenses are a little cheaper in Dubai and no problem in getting pretty much any type. I use Yateem (thery have numerous branches) and have been very happy with them.

There are several low cost carriers including Air Arabia (out of Sharjah) , Jazeera Airways, Royal Jordanian and Gulf Air. Flyglobal the low cost division of Emirates has been announced, but has not yet launched.

Next! 

-


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks again Elphabet,

Glad to hear that contact lenses won't be a problem and the flights are a lot cheaper than what I found previously.

Much appreciated!


----------



## sammiek. (Dec 3, 2008)

I really dont think you get this service where you're goin! Contact lenses supplied on monthly basis, never heard of this service by the way.



Crammyman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was going to start searching about the internet for information on this but thought I would abuse the fact that you lot are so helpful!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Contact lenses are much cheaper in this part of the world. All you need to do is go to the opticial shops, let them measure ur eyesight and tell them what brand you normally use. And u should be able to give it to you almost immediately if you dont have any "anomaly" type vision issues.


----------

